

Windows 8 is the best OS from Microsoft so far...for the majority of users - dpearson
http://dpearson.me/Windows+8+is+the+best+OS+from+Microsoft+so+far...for+the+majority+of+users.html

======
jchimney
Shouldn't it be better every time?

------
unimpressive
Link is broken from my end.

